# Black Lake - Muskegon



## Prowl (Jan 17, 2006)

Hey All,

I am heading up to Hoffmaster State Park this weekend and noticed there is lake called - "Black Lake" - right by the park. Does anyone know if this is a public lake? If so, has anyone fished it?

Thanks for your time,
Prowl


----------



## ready2fish (Apr 2, 2009)

never been there, sorry

could you call the park your going to and ask or call a sport/bait shop in the area


----------



## Prowl (Jan 17, 2006)

I did think about that but thought I would check here first. 

Thanks,
Prowl


----------



## Rasputin (Jan 13, 2009)

You can get on it at the east end where the bridge goes over the inlet. Shallow, muddy lake. Used to be soome fish in there, I haven't fished it in years. I would probably pick another lake in the area.


----------



## fishbucket (Jan 20, 2009)

Rasputin said:


> You can get on it at the east end where the bridge goes over the inlet. Shallow, muddy lake. Used to be soome fish in there, I haven't fished it in years. I would probably pick another lake in the area.


I've seen people launch canoes and small flatbottoms from that bridge. That creek isn't that big. I'm not sure if theres a public launch. I did some wading along the other side before and caught some gills.


----------



## Quack Wacker (Dec 20, 2006)

Lots of small perch, some small pike and spotty gills, most people shore fish, there is a small part of DNR land that you can park and walk in. It is not that great. Mucky lake about 10 feet from shore. If you have a canoe it could be worth it.


----------



## Prowl (Jan 17, 2006)

I appreciate the help everyone. From what I have read and what is said hear I am thinking I am going to find a different place to fish. I am thinking Mona Lake.

Thanks all ...


----------



## fishbucket (Jan 20, 2009)

Prowl said:


> I appreciate the help everyone. From what I have read and what is said hear I am thinking I am going to find a different place to fish. I am thinking Mona Lake.
> 
> Thanks all ...


I'd give Muskegon Lake a try. . .


----------



## TheBigRedDog (Jan 26, 2007)

I fish black lake quite a bit and there are some nice gills and some good bass fishing, alot of small pike but there are some big ones around. You can wade along the shore and most of the lake its not that deep or take a canoe/flat bottom to access the whole lake. ALOT of weeds, we mainly use topwater baits or bobber and a worm, fly rod would also be another good choice. 
The gills should be in the reeds along the shore about to spawn.
There is another acces point a few hundred yards down from the bridge on wood street, park at the gate and you have to walk through the woods to get to the lake. Also there was one back in the day on the west side of the lake but im unsure if anybody can still use it or if it is public anymore.
Good luck if you go.


----------

